# Zeosand vs. Pool filter sand?



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey all, 

This is a follow up thread to my earlier thread on the best sand for plant growth...

After learning about CEC, I am wondering if anyone has compared PFS to Zeosand, which supposedly has a higher CFC????

Also: Does zeosand have any negative effects on the fish (I have discus).

Thanks,

Yasmin


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I tried zeosand, a pool filter sand variety of zeolite, in a 10 gallon tank. I didn't see either an advantage to it or a disadvantage. What I did see was a very unattractive color, a dull greenish color. As far as I could find out with a google search, there are only 3 or maybe 4 different zeolite pool filter sands available, and only one is a tan or beige color that could look good in an aquarium. The others are ugly, in my opinion.

High CEC is theoretically a big advantage for growing plants. But, I have yet to see any data that puts a percentage on how much better it is than low CEC. I think if you have a choice between high and low CEC, and you don't otherwise prefer one over the other, the high CEC sand is the way to go.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Honestly, don't get worked up about which is a better substrate. Plenty of people (including me) use regular inert sand in their aquariums and the plants are growing just fine. Choose what looks better in your case and then focus on dosing through the water column.


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Yasmin


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah i have zeosand i like it and all. just have to be careful cuz gases build up in pool filter sand. so you have to stir ir around a bit but im not sure if you have to disturb the zeosand i never did what i had it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

boltp777 said:


> yeah i have zeosand i like it and all. just have to be careful cuz gases build up in pool filter sand. so you have to stir ir around a bit but im not sure if you have to disturb the zeosand i never did what i had it.


I have pool filter sand in a 45 gallon tank, with a reverse flow undergravel filter, and CO2 enriched water from a DIY reactor flowing up through the sand. I haven't seen any problems with gases building up, and lots of CO2 gas has gone through there. I think the gas buildup occurs mostly with finer particle sands, like play sand, which tend to pack down.


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> I have pool filter sand in a 45 gallon tank, with a reverse flow undergravel filter, and CO2 enriched water from a DIY reactor flowing up through the sand. I haven't seen any problems with gases building up, and lots of CO2 gas has gone through there. I think the gas buildup occurs mostly with finer particle sands, like play sand, which tend to pack down.


I see... I don't have an undergravel filter. Have you tried the PFS without it with the same lack of gas build up?

Thanks Hoppy,
Yasmin


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes I've used PFS without any undergravel filtration (hobs and canisters) without any buildup.

- Brad


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

bradac56 said:


> Yes I've used PFS without any undergravel filtration (hobs and canisters) without any buildup.
> 
> - Brad


Thanks Brad. 

Yasmin


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I've never actually seen pool filter sand. What color is it? Is it as white as play sand?


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

hbosman said:


> I've never actually seen pool filter sand. What color is it? Is it as white as play sand?


Well... I've never seen white play sand.... 

It's pretty white though. I'll post a pic when I set up my tank! 

Yasmin


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Any cheap sand will have to be manufactured locally, or the shipping costs would keep it from being cheap. So, I doubt that my pool filter sand looks like that from Texas or Montana or New Jersey. (Not that I would expect there to be a big market for swimming pool stuff in Montana.) Mine is a light beige color with darker specks mixed in. But, one member here reported that they found some black granite pool filter sand, in Canada, as I recall.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Black Granite Sand, hmmm. Loudoun County Virginia is nothing but Granite. I have check if there is any local source for that.

Thanks for the idea Hoppy.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

If you are looking for cheap sand go to a landscaper and get river sand.


----------

